# Puppy cancer?



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,
I am new here and worried sick so I hope someone can help, I have also posted on the cancer thread.
Does anyone know of a GR puppy having mast cell cancer and if so what happened? I have read the younger they are the more aggressive cancer is. My pup is unwell and tonight a lump has appeared and started weeping identical even in the same place to my old GR we lost earlier this year on the chest. Its a long time to the morning to see the vet but in my heart I feel life is being cruel again, its so identical and hes off his food and tired, treated by vet for a temp in case of infection but now I think its this that was lurking and am heartbroken and worried. Any info appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I read up a little on mast cell cancer but couldn't really find any information regarding the more common ages at which it appears. Try not to worry too much about it tonight (easier said than done, I know) and see what the vet says. I'd imagine it's fairly uncommon for such a young pup to be afflicted with the disease, and that it is probably something more benign. Please let us know what your vet says!!

I guess the only good thing about you catching it now, if it is some sort of cancerous lump, is that it's probably really young and hasn't had a chance to metastasize. But hopefully this is not even a remote possibility!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this and so afraid. I know how you feel . It is the worst feeling. Is there an emergency vet you can go to tonight? It may be worth your peace of mind.

I am so sorry about the loss of your older dog to cancer. My Selka died from cancer almost three months ago.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

In a young dog, a weeping lump like you describe is probably a histiocytoma, which is a totally gross, almost entirely harmless thing. They usually resolve on their own.

The fact that the dog is also off his food would not be caused by the histiocytoma, so there may be two things happening at once. For example, he might have the flu or some kind of infection.

I believe that would be more likely than a mast cell tumor in a young dog, but given that he's also sick, I would have it removed and biopsied. A histiocytoma in an otherwise healthy young dog is the kind of thing you wait out and keep an eye on, but if there's a more significant reason to think it might be cancer (the lethargy and appetite problem), I might move straight to removal.

Remember, there's a very good chance your dog is just fine.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone, I feel so sick to the stomach right now, I pray its the harmless option but I have to say it is identical in the manner it appeared/presented and the way it progressed only much faster to my old Goldie and as well as age its that aspect we are finding unbelievable too. He is panting a lot just as she did when her breathing became affected as it suppurated as this has and although had a temperature and is being treated with antibiotics there wasnt an obvious infection found. It originally presented as a very soft lump that fitted into the whole palm of your hand this morning and within hours has turned into a small egg shape harder lump thats pushed through the soft lump and has started bursting through the skin and is very dark in colour, identical to our old G R. 
I am hanging onto the hope that this cannot be happening again and to one so young...but 'rare' happens in our family a lot so I cant help but be scared. I will update when the vet sees us. Thank you for being so kind.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you are going through this. Fingers crossed it is something minor. Will be looking for the vets report in the coming days.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We just dealt with an abscess on my 18 month old. She had banged h head about a week earlier before her head swelled.

When I took her to the vet, the vet did say that cancer could present itself like that, but because of her young age it was very rare. Once she took her temperature - she had a fever - she knew it was an infection. Three days later after being on pain killers and antibiotic - it started weeping ( just as the vet said it would ) the next day it burst - blood squirting everywhere. I continued giving her hot compresses, and in another day, the lump was totally gone.

Because of your pup's age, the chance that he has cancer is very rare. My husband was pacing the floor the night before MacKenzie's trip to the vet too worried about the same thing.

Keep us up to date.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elly*

Elly

I am praying for your pup and you. Could it be just a fatty cyst?
My neighbors 4 year old Golden just had one removed from this shoulder area that if it had broken would have weeped/leaked?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have a cat or another dog? Abscesses are very often caused by cat scratches or bites.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep your baby in my prayers. Hopefully it is a histiocytoma like Tippykayak said that has burst. They can have a fever and not hungry if they have an infection. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Fingers crossed and holding my breath that this is something benign.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Waiting to hear news!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm hoping for the best news possible, and that your pup will be ok! How young is he/she?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Adding my hopes and prayers to the rest. Maybe a bit of stick or burr punctured his skin and caused an abscess. (((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I wrote in your other post. So any news what did you find out at the vet??


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

*Thank you*

:thanks:Hello,
Thank you to you all and so sorry for the wait, it was a long night and a long day but the news is the best. After assuring me the chances of cancer were small, once the area was shaved even the vet was shocked at what she saw and agreed this didnt look right at all and understood my panic. She took him out the back to draw off some fluid to send off but returned relieved to say as she did so it poured with pus and it is packed with infection. He is on more antibiotics, painkillers, wearing a teeshirt to keep it airy but covered to drain and a bucket head collar. He must go back Wednesday and if it hasnt reduced enough they will have to do it surgically. I cannot begin to tell you how bizarre this whole experience has been, it has been like watching a replay of the discovery of my last goldies cancer right down to the vets surprise, the size, shape, appearance and severity of the lump. He has been a sorry soul all day but has perked up enough now to allow me to write this. He still isnt eating and drinking much and hates his bucket but is doing well considering.
Thank you for being there when I needed you all, only other G R owners could possibly understand.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving from the US--you sure have something to be thankful for.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That IS the best news! So sorry, though, that your pup is feeling so wretched. Did the vet what caused the infection? 

We'd love pictures of him when you have time.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So glad to hear the good news for your boy!!!! So, it was most likely an abscess then?

My Lincoln recently had a lump on his lower jaw. Of course when I saw it, I panicked and rushed him to the vet. The vet took a sample of the fluid and sent it the lab. It was simply an abscess. After 2 weeks of antibiotics, it is totally gone. 

Would love to see some pics of your baby....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy to here that everything is going to be okay. 

Did the vet recommend warm compresses to help with further draining?

I am sure now that it is draining, your puppy will start feeling better soon. I imagine that the pressure under the skin must have been a little painful.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

*Thank you*

Hi,
She said the infection must have been building up for many days to be so big now and theres no knowing what caused it. We are to clean it with a special surgical cleanser thats used over here for 'scrubbing up' before ops diluted in cooled boiled water to really try to arrest it and stop it spreading as soon as possible.
I would love to upload some photos but when I think I have nothing shows up yet I can see the so I must be doing something wrong!
Hes so funny right now, dressed in my sons old teeshirt and his bucket stretched across his Dads lap sleeping...like an ill child. Too cute. I just hope he doesnt need an op on Wednesday. Its still hard to make him drink even off our hands, its as if it tastes horrible,.any ideas please?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

*Picture*

I still cannot work out how to put a picture in a message but have made an album on my profile. Enjoy! Hes an english G R, 25 and a half weeks old and weighing today 61lbs! I think hes gorgeous...but hes mine!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

You're right.....he is gorgeous!!!!! What is his name....or did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, he's very cute and oh, so pitiful in his "cone of shame". : Good news to be sure. I'm surprised they didn't put a "wick" in to help it drain. Oh well, all good news to be sure. Bless his heart.

What a handsome boy. My Cole is light as well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Phew! So glad it is not the dreaded C disease. You must have breathed a tremendous sigh of relief.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

A HUGE sigh of relief yes. Vet too!
His name is Chester, my cheeky Chester.
Cole is very similar and looks like an english G R, a couple of photos there he could be my Chester! Sooo cute, they must be a similar age if you got him in June or was that referring to a different year?
You all have great pics on your messages...how!?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*pictures within a message*

So, what you can do as you're typing or finished with your post, scroll down to "Additional Options". There, click on "manage attachments" and there you can add them by clicking "browse" next to the address bar as long as they have "gif jpeg jpg pdf pps zip" extensions. Be sure to click upload and then close window.

You can put a picture of Chester as your avatar in your profile. You just have to mess around with it - someone else here can probably give you step by step instructions. I can't - I just do trial and error when I have a minute and somehow make it work lol.

Cole was a new years baby born 1/1/10. So, he's going on 11 months old the first of December and weighs somewhere between 72 & 75 #. Haven't weighed him real recently.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The easiest way to post a picture is to use the "manage attachments" button when you are creating your post. Just browse to the pictures on your computer and upload them.

If you have them on a photo site you can just copy the IMG code directly into you post.

The pictures we have at the bottom of our posts are part of our "Signature". A member here made mine. It gets attached to every post. The avatar pictures by our names are put there by edit Avatar in your user settings. Avatars have to be very small in size to work.


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

So pleased Chester is going to be ok  He looks like a real poppet.


----------

